# Hertz Mille MLK 2 vs. Hertz MLK 165



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

does any1 know the differences between these two... as far as Sound Quality, Reviews, Ratings, etc?!


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Again, wrong place to post. This is the review section, as in _you_ review a product _you_ own and use. The reivew is _by_ you _for_ other people. 

This kind of question belongs in the General area, but it should only be asked _after_ you've searched for the answers yourself first. big  again

Read:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26792


----------



## kskywr (Oct 2, 2006)

Yea, what he said. To answer your question though, the MLK 2 is the higher (more expensive) line, while the MLK 165 is the mid-line. They both sound fantastic.


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

mvw2 said:


> Again, wrong place to post. This is the review section, as in _you_ review a product _you_ own and use. The reivew is _by_ you _for_ other people.
> 
> This kind of question belongs in the General area, but it should only be asked _after_ you've searched for the answers yourself first. big  again
> 
> ...


well i apologize... can any mod move or delete this thread?


----------



## calponte (May 25, 2007)

What's the MLK 2?


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

calponte said:


> What's the MLK 2?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31679


----------



## kenjidm (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice set up


----------

